# Проблемы с глазами после гимнастики



## Ninjapantera (14 Фев 2019)

Всем доброго времени суток!
Случай не совсем стандартный, однако надеюсь сможете что-то посоветовать в данной ситуации. Буду очень признателен.

1. Жалобы, симптомы: Болит и ноет шея - если находиться в статичном положении, периодически чувствуется усталость в шее. Иногда появляются боли в затылке. Болят глаза (чувствую их напряжёнными), болят в основном с задней стороны (со стороны мозга), чувство, что глаза смотрят внутрь - по этой причине часто стал видеть свой нос, особенно в положении лёжа из-за этого сильный дискомфорт в области глаз, утомляемость в данной области. Подымая левую руку вверх - болит левое плечо, в лежачем состоянии опускается на пол - через боль, звенит правое ухо. Изредка ноющие боли в затылке (по субъективным ощущениям: место в области атланта,2,3 позвонков). Выпадения полей зрения - нет.
Иногда нос вижу справа и слева (одновременно). Ранее с таким никогда не сталкивался.

2. История заболевания: После выполнения гимнастики, от боли в грудном отделе позвоночника - заболел: лоб, затылок и шея. Глаза было расфокусировать проблематично, смотрели ровно на нос. Спустя 4 дня, стало по легче, благодаря миорелаксантам (сирдалуд, аркоксия) - голова и затылок перестали болеть, но не шея. Началось это ориентировочно 6 месяцев назад и более.
Из сопутствующих заболеваний - боли в грудном отделе позвоночника.
Лечу также некоторые заболевания в урологии.
Лечение: Пропивал месяц пирацетам, пил от боли сирдалуд и аркоксию. Посетил 2 сеанса мануальной терапии и 2 сеанса (по отдельности) Остеопатии, 8-10 сеансов массажа шеи. Результатов нет.
В первые дни посетил офтальмологическую травму, там после исследования (нужно было смотреть в аппарат который потом выдаёт результаты, как чек) офтальмолог сказал, что глаза начали немного смотреть внутрь, что мне к неврологу. Далее между делом посещал ещё двух офтальмологов, одна выписала капли, другая сказала, что всё в норме.

3. Не получилось нормально сфотографировать мрт, по этому прикрепляю их описание:
- МРТ шеи
- МРТ сосудов головного мозга
- УЗИ сосудов шеи и головного мозга
- МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника
- Фото мрт шеи - сделанного с телефона (фото 1 позвонка), на старом мрт (2-3 года назад) атлант такой же.

4. Неврологический статус: По мимо грыж, диагноз мне толком не поставили. В частной клинике невролог сказала что это всё из-за смещённого Атланта, однако на МРТ снимке шеи (который делался 2 года назад) - атлант в таком же точно состоянии. Проблем тогда с болями в шее и с глазами не было. Делался тогда снимок (на всякий случай) т.к. побаливала шея.

5. Вопрос: Как можно диагностировать проблему с зрением и справится с появившимся недугом? Шея и спина периодически беспокоят с ноющими болями, но хочется в первую очередь восстановить глаза. Даже просто набирать текст - глаза перенапрягаются, начинают болеть больше.

6. Гимнастику делал по данному видео (ошибка жизни):
Упражнения для лечения грыж и протрузий грудного отдела позвоночника
ГИМНАСТИКА МАКЕЕВА "ЙОГА БЫТОВЫХ ДВИЖЕНИЙ"


----------



## La murr (14 Фев 2019)

@Ninjapantera, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ninjapantera (14 Фев 2019)

Понял, добавлю информациию, спасибо!

Дополнение:
Иван
28 лет (1990)
г. Санкт-Петербург
Сейчас не работаю


----------

